
America Is Officially in ‘Fuck It’ Mode - viburnum
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/america-is-officially-in-fuck-it-mode/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
This is rather un-motivational to those of us actively stopping the spread by
staying home. We can chastise those who fail to fall in line, or we can praise
those who are choosing to do the right thing, and focusing on the latter may
be more beneficial. Doom-and-gloom headlines make one ponder "Why bother?" and
further incentivize not trying, which is the opposite of what's needed at this
time.

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
> This is rather un-motivational to those of us actively stopping the spread
> by staying home.

Newsflash - staying inside is unhealthy and spread of the virus is _more
likely_ indoors. Using a mask and practicing social distancing outside is in
fact healthy and low-risk.

